# Invertebrates in a Mbuna Tank?



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry one more question. Are there any invertebrates for a Mbuna tank? And will Corys or ****** loaches ( the ones that look like snakes with stripes) be ok?
Thanks again, Sean


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Roombo said:


> Sorry one more question. Are there any invertebrates for a Mbuna tank? And will Corys or ****** loaches ( the ones that look like snakes with stripes) be ok?
> Thanks again, Sean


I can tell you shrimp will get eaten in a nano second, I've never known anyone to put snails other then MTS with mbuna's so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

had an apple snail in with my labs...course it was 4 times their size, so did well enough.  Just moved it out to the planted 5 though....it's a lot more active there.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

There is a freshwater crab found in Malawi and Tanganyika. I've heard they're hela-mean though. 

I kept some large glass/feeder shrimp in my tank for a while. The tank was very large with lots of hiding spaces.

I'm not sure if I should recommend this, but you if you're really set on it, you might also try one of the smaller crayfish. However, crabs and crayfish will take fish as food and they don't do well with meds etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

The Malawi Blue Crab is an invertebrate native to Lake Malawi, but they grow to a fair size (+/-20cm's), need land to rest on, and might take a chunk out of an unwary passing Cichlid...

Re: Cory's & Khuli Loaches - from different geography, and require different water conditions to your Cichlids. If your cichlid's different water chemistry doesn't destroy these fish, your Mbuna themselves undoubtedly will...

For active scavengers that would do well with Mbuna, instead consider some of the Synodontis catfish species instead (many of which are indigenous to Lake Tanganyika)


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the great advice!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Windowlicka said:


> The Malawi Blue Crab is an invertebrate native to Lake Malawi, but they grow to a fair size (+/-20cm's), need land to rest on, and might take a chunk out of an unwary passing Cichlid...
> 
> Re: Cory's & Khuli Loaches - from different geography, and require different water conditions to your Cichlids. If your cichlid's different water chemistry doesn't destroy these fish, your Mbuna themselves undoubtedly will...
> 
> For active scavengers that would do well with Mbuna, instead consider some of the Synodontis catfish species instead (many of which are indigenous to Lake Tanganyika)


Great all around advice! I just picked up 12 synodontis petricola's and I LOVE them. Really cute little fellows.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Katalyst, and if I may thread-jack briefly (Sorry, OP!), I've been looking for a few Petricola's for my 65G Oto/Peacock tank for a while now, but local breeders have been short on stock - could I ask where you found yours, and roughly what kind of price you paid?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Windowlicka said:


> Thanks Katalyst, and if I may thread-jack briefly (Sorry, OP!), I've been looking for a few Petricola's for my 65G Oto/Peacock tank for a while now, but local breeders have been short on stock - could I ask where you found yours, and roughly what kind of price you paid?


I picked them up from a fellow KWAS member in Waterloo, I don't believe he is parting with any more of them and did me a huge favor in selling me mine.


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

How many Synos for a 90 gallon tank. My fish stock is:
10 Labs
10 Acei
3 Empress

Thanks.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

That will depend on the type of Syno, and their expected size at maturity - some of these boys will outgrow a 90G and then some, so you gotta do your homework...

I have 3x 4" Syno. Multipunctatus (AKA: "Cuckoo Cat") in my 90G, and they co-exist quite happily with each other, and with my Mbuna... they should max-out at ~6" at maturity. Around here (Ontario, Canada) expect to pay anywhere from $15-25ea for these guys.

Syno Petricola's will grow to around 5" or so, and tend to be in the $10-20ea bracket (if you can find 'em!)

A Syno. Decorus on the other hand will grow to around 12"+, and will happily rearrange your rockwork in a 90G - to the possible detriment of your tank/carpeting/fish, etc!

Point your browser to http://www.planetcatfish.com for some good info on selecting/keeping all kinds of catfish (inluding Syno's)...


----------

